# Rebarreling a .264 Win Mag



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

My grandfather is about to pass down an old .264 Win Mag, and the barrel is done for. I have no experience with rebarreling, and don't even know where to start. I would like him to hunt with it one last time, and we are planning an Antelope hunt next year. Does anyone know of a local that could do this? I have done a minimal amount of research and have found some out-of-staters that can do it, but I'd like to stay as local as I can. Any suggestions would be much appreciated!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

try Lee's in Westhaven


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Just curious, how do you know the barrel is "done for"? I know .264 are quite overbore and will take out the throat pretty quickly but the normal hunter won't shoot out a barrel for many many years, maybe never. How does it shoot? etc?

I don't suppose it's a pre-'64 Winchester model 70 is it? If so, I'd think long and hard before I tore it apart just to go hunting with it a couple times.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

To be honest, my grandfather just wanted a new barrel because he said it is shot out. I haven't actually laid eyes on it yet, but I just want to be prepared for when I finally lay eyes on it.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

What about the maker/model...Winchester??.
Years ago when I was a young lad and not to bright(only been slight improvement over the years) I assumed my 6mm Rem was "shot out". Big open groups, poor accuracy. I was within a hairsbreath of re-barreling but was saved and the rifle went on to shoot well for many years to come after a good cleaning to remove metal fouling. If you find a good smith it might be worth the price to have it professionally done. It is actually really hard to evaluate a barrel that is not perfectly clean. 
McKnight Gunsmithing is very good and honest. In the Salt Lake Valley. http://www.mcknightsgunsmithing.net/


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> What about the maker/model...Winchester??.
> Years ago when I was a young lad and not to bright(only been slight improvement over the years) I assumed my 6mm Rem was "shot out". Big open groups, poor accuracy. I was within a hairsbreath of re-barreling but was saved and the rifle went on to shoot well for many years to come after a good cleaning to remove metal fouling. If you find a good smith it might be worth the price to have it professionally done. It is actually really hard to evaluate a barrel that is not perfectly clean.
> McKnight Gunsmithing is very good and honest. In the Salt Lake Valley. http://www.mcknightsgunsmithing.net/


I don't know if Karl does much with rifles, he's mostly known for his shotgun work. He's fixed several of mine in the past.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Have to admit, he has only worked on my shotguns. Maybe he's not the best rifle guy in town. I just assumed he'd be a complete smith.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Just gave him a call, he is out of town until mid-August. He did say that he would be very willing to take a look at it when he gets back! Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

RemingtonCountry said:


> My grandfather is about to pass down an old .264 Win Mag, and the barrel is done for. I have no experience with rebarreling, and don't even know where to start. I would like him to hunt with it one last time, and we are planning an Antelope hunt next year. Does anyone know of a local that could do this? I have done a minimal amount of research and have found some out-of-staters that can do it, but I'd like to stay as local as I can. Any suggestions would be much appreciated!!


Send it to me. I'll do it for free. Unless it's a Winchester, I don't have the right mill bit to do the rotating extractor groove in the barrel face.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

I just got word back, and it is in fact a 1965 Winchester .264 Win Mag!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

RemingtonCountry said:


> I just got word back, at it is in fact a 1965 Winchester .264 Win Mag!


Did you call the guy at Lee's? I am going later this week to pick up a rifle I had worked on there.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

RemingtonCountry said:


> I just got word back, and it is in fact a 1965 Winchester .264 Win Mag!


Probably a nice old gun. Although the real collectible Winchesters are those made from 1964 and back, the rifles produced for a year or so after the change are excellent guns. Try and do all you can to preserve it in it's original condition. Good luck on your goat hunts and by all means use Grandpa's rifle if you can.
PS, if you hand load, simply by reducing the velocity a 100fps or so will prolong the life of the barrel 10 fold, and believe me, the game will never know the difference.


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

longbow said:


> Send it to me. I'll do it for free. Unless it's a Winchester, I don't have the right mill bit to do the rotating extractor groove in the barrel face.


Probably a push feed and won't need an extractor cut.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice!!

Id venture that if grand pappy is saying its "shot out", it just needs a very good cleaning.


----------

